# Think i need to change my sig!!!!!!



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

I had to move one of my caribe back to my one of my main tank as he is lookin much better! As i did i thought i'd measure it in the bucket, An lucky i had the camera handy!!! My caribe are all the same size (from nick). An these are the smallest of my fish, so i think i calculated the sizes wrong for my sig!!!!!!!! Take a look below then look at my sig (won't change it yet)








View attachment 65524


Cheers Tom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

what do ya think ? 7.5, 8 incher ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think it's pushing 8"


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> I think it's pushing 8"
> [snapback]1068493[/snapback]​


yeah id say around 8!

ian


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

8 inches and there my smallest P's!

Think my 2 Tern's and my biggest Piraya are pushing 10"!!!
An all the rest must be about 8-9"

SWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTT


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Cool beans.... I cant wait till my pygos get that big.


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

An here's a pic after i put it in the tank with its new mates!!









View attachment 65562









P.s think the piraya is tring to do a back flip!









Cheers Tom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet Group


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

7" because the tape measure and fish is on 2 different sides of the bucket and have a different diameter


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like 6 and a half to me, you don't include the tail in fish measurements.

Nice looking fish anyway


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

looks like 6 1/2" to me also =P


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

i think 6.5


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

7"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

6 and a half


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Looks like 6 and a half to me, you don't include the tail in fish measurements.


elTwitcho and all,

The tail is included of course when a fish is measured. This is a common rule, which is obeyd also when implementing regulations.

But when measuring, the tail should not be bent (assume a normal position).

Anyway, that Caribe seems to close to 7". The photo is taken from a slight frontal angle.

BTW his Terns are huge.

Regards,


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks like 7" to me me tom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 6 and a half to me, you don't include the tail in fish measurements.
> ...


No it isn't, it's a common rule not to measure it, that's why it is reffered to as "standard length"

Standard length: Standard length is the distance from the most anterior part of the upper jaw to the posterior end of the hypural bone.

http://srmwww.gov.bc.ca/risc/pubs/aquatic/...sh-glossary.htm

STANDARD LENGTH
Feel for the bony ridge running vertically at the posterior end of the lateral line. Take the length measurement at the outermost edge of this bony ridge, i.e. the edge closest to the caudal fin.

http://ghc.ctc.edu/NRT/hatchery/manual009.html

Standard Length
The measurement from the most anterior tip of the body to the midlateral posterior edge of the hypural plate (in fish with a hypural plate) or to the posterior end of the vertebral column (in fish lacking hypural plates). It may be restricted to the tip of the snout if the lower jaw projects. The base of the caudal fin (end of the vertebral column or posterior edge of the hypural plate) is determined by flexing the tail up while the caudal peduncle is held down.

http://www.fishbase.org/Glossary/Glossary....andard%20length


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> The tail is included of course when a fish is measured. This is a common rule, which is obeyd also when implementing regulations.
> 
> But when measuring, the tail should not be bent (assume a normal position).
> [snapback]1069521[/snapback]​


As Twitch said, there are different ways to measure a fish.

Hobbyists and sellers prefer TL (Total Length), which is the length from the tip of the upper jaw to the top of the tail fin.
They prefer it as it provides the largest possible size (without 'clamping' - pulling one or both tail fin lobes backwards: often done by sports fishermen to maximize the size of their catch - 100% unscientific, however): that's what matters to many hobbyists, and sellers.

Science prefers SL (Standard Length), which is the length from the tip of the upper jaw to the posterior end of the hypural bone (the fleshy 'base' of the tail fin).
This method discounts any possible damage caused to the finnage, that may wrongfully alter a fish's measurement. It also enables comparing damaged fish to healthy ones.

Example: if you have two Redbellies, both 6" Standard Length, and one has an fully intact tail fin and one has a tail fin bitten off to the base, would these fish be of different size?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Looks like 6 and a half to me, you don't include the tail in fish measurements.
> 
> Nice looking fish anyway
> [snapback]1069129[/snapback]​


finally someone said it for me, so I dont have to say it first







6.5 is what it looked like to me.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh come on...99% of us go by TL when we measure our fish. Give the guy a break.








Looks about 7" to me. Nice fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sam said:


> Oh come on...99% of us go by TL when we measure our fish. Give the guy a break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that's a piranha owning thing, but most fish keepers I know don't because alot of fish and especially cichlids have trailers. You aren't going to call a 10 inch flowerhorn 16 inches big because his fins have trailers are you? Most serious fish keepers (at least outside of this site I guess if 99% go by TL as you think) use SL because fin length skews the results of the fish massively depending on fin shape.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on...99% of us go by TL when we measure our fish. Give the guy a break.
> ...


I won't argue with that. I agree completely that it makes more sense to use SL.

However, I don't know about everyone else, but on P-Fury I always assume TL unless stated otherwise. I've never seen anyone measure their monster Rhom using SL and not make it clear.

Anyone who doesn't know the proper way to measure their piranha will naturally go by TL. I may be wrong, but I think that makes up the majority of us here. Might be unscientific, but that's how it is.


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry guy's but i always have used TL as have most people i know or speck to on forum's! But that's only my opinion so don't stress about it too much!! LOL

I know i'm a bit bias but the measure was slightly folding just before 7"! So i think i can safley say 7" TL


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey you can go by whatever length you prefer.Most on here are talking about total length.

Years ago I remember when evrything was standard length.

Looks great man id give him the 7"


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Twitcho. I used to buy and sell hybrid cichlids and everyone went by standard length. one guy even referred it to body length, hehe, I knew what he meant so it was no big deal. but as for p's I always assumed TL unless stated otherwise cause of no excessive fin trailers. back to the topic... i say 7" TL


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

good way to see how big they are!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

thatsn an odd way of measuring!!lol


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

its a sweet piranha at any size


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

elTwitcho and all,

"The tail is included of course when a fish is measured. This is a common rule, which is obeyd also when implementing regulations."

I work at the Ministry of Agriculture and Forestry in Finland and my job concerns all the legal matters in the Fisheries Management of the European Union.

The minimum landing size and the minimum commercial size of fishes (in legal text) is really measured by the Total Length (this is the measurement from the tip of the jaw to the tip of the tail when lobes of the it are pressed together but trailers are not taken into account.

Anyway, I am no way claiming that standard length does not exist or that it is not used. I have, however, got used to the custom that in fisheries and in aquarium bisnes TL is commonly used, at least in Europe.

BTW This is an interesting thread.

Regards,


----------

